# Feral iguanas are back---what to do?



## cdmay (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, the freeze that hit south Florida last winter did a real number on the feral iguana population down here. We didn't see them for months and figured maybe they were finally gone.
But, it wasn't to last. All summer we have been seeing more and more of the little green varmints that eventually turn into the big green and brown varmints...







Just last week I spotted a half grown iguana raiding the tortoise food in my yard as if I had put it out there just for him. Now I'm a nice guy and all but as some of you know, I have my limits. How would we deal with these critters?
Finally, the idea came to me...






Heck yes! We would go green!...






_Mmm_...getting rid of pesky iguanas can be yummy!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 14, 2010)

I think you should fatten them up before you blend them but that is just my opinion. 

they are cute looking though.


----------



## Isa (Oct 14, 2010)

They are very cute  Is there a reason why you do not want them to be in your yard, are they mean? The llittle one looks like he is freaking out in the second pic .


----------



## harris (Oct 14, 2010)

Priceless! You should make a quick little before and after video and post it on Youtube.


----------



## Nay (Oct 14, 2010)

Good thing PETA doesn't moniter this site!!! What a quick thinker you are!!! I wouldn't never come up with something like that!!


----------



## Isa (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry I do not want to look slow or something but cdmay, it is a joke right? you did not do it for real?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 14, 2010)

It is a joke, that is guacamole that is being eaten it is to chunky for iguana spread.


----------



## Isa (Oct 14, 2010)

I kind of knew it was not Iguana but I just wanted to be sure that the little iguana did not go in the blender lol. Now I feel better sorry everyone


----------



## hali (Oct 14, 2010)

lol lol lol


----------



## cdmay (Oct 14, 2010)

Isa said:


> Sorry I do not want to look slow or something but cdmay, it is a joke right? you did not do it for real?



I'm screaming with laughter. You didn't _really_ think I put an iguana in the blender, made guacamole with it and then fed it to my wife, did you? Let me assure you that I would never, ever do such a thing! What kind of monster do you take me for?
The fact is that I made guacamole out of that iguana and fed it to my hairy little dog Chloe, not my wife...






As for the other questions about the iguanas being 'mean' and so forth. Actually, they are neat animals although the wild caught ones (even the little guys) are nasty and will bite and scratch you like crazy. But the real problem for me is that they are voracious plant eaters and an adult iguana can consume a prize orchid in a few minutes. They will also strip your hibiscus to sticks and they pay you back by POOPING all over your car, your porch, your driveway and your head, if you happen to be standing under a tree they are in when the moment seizes them.
Believe me, the _idea_ of having iguanas living all over your neighborhood is way cooler than _actually having _them.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 14, 2010)

I call rights to the product name iGuacamole!


----------



## Isa (Oct 14, 2010)

lol I did know it was not iguanas on the nachos but I did not know if the blender thing was true :shy: sorry my bad. 
I only have squirrels and groundhogs in my yard so I did not know if it was that bad to have Iguanas in your yard and I was not sure if you hated iguanas that much  sorry about that, I feel really weird now lol. That is a super cute dog you have by the way!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 14, 2010)

I would have to imagine there would be easier and less messy ways to handle a nuisance animal.


----------



## terryo (Oct 14, 2010)

Carl, maybe you have seen my 4 ft. Iguana. He escaped his outdoor - indoor cage and was last seen at the water park in Deerfield. Sigh.......


----------



## allegraf (Oct 14, 2010)

You and Barb are having too much fun! Please don't bring Chloe into your madness. She is to cute for that. 

Allegra


----------



## t_mclellan (Oct 14, 2010)

. "Iguana Stew"?





Here's a recipe for Mexican. "Iguana Stew" (although its hardly stew).

From the menu at Hotel Mopan in Belize.



Ingredients:

1-Iguana

2-onions

1-tablespoon of salt

6-8-carrots

1-tablespoon of celantro

1 small ball of recardo

1-cup vinegar

1-lime

1-sweet pepper

1-tablespoon of black pepper

1/2-cabbage

2-cloves of garlic

1-can of diced tomato

coconut oil



Skin and clean iguana, then wash it in a mixture of vinegar and lime. After that, mix all seasonings and spices together in a bowl and rub them into the meat. Leave the rubbed meat for half an hour. Pour coconut oil in a pot, just to cover the bottom and place it on the fire.

When the oil is hot, put in the iguana meat, then cook it for another half an hour, turning a few times and adding a bit of water if needed. During that time slice the carrots, tomatoes and cabbage. Add them to the meat and cook for another half an hour. Serve with rice and beans.

.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 14, 2010)

I was sitting here waiting for you,Tom.I knew a recipe would be forthcoming.


----------



## cdmay (Oct 14, 2010)

[*quote='Isa' pid='173508' dateline='1287094780']
lol I did know it was not iguanas on the nachos but I did not know if the blender thing was true :shy: sorry my bad. 
I only have squirrels and groundhogs in my yard so I did not know if it was that bad to have Iguanas in your yard and I was not sure if you hated iguanas that much  sorry about that, I feel really weird now lol. That is a super cute dog you have by the way!
[/quote]*

Don't feel weird or bad. I'm sure that there were (still are) many others who wondered exactly what you did. But at least you stepped up and asked. 
Oh yeah, Chloe is cute all right. She likes going to work with me and hitting the beach...






After swimming she likes rolling in the sand, no doubt to make giving her a bath more difficult...


----------



## Becki (Oct 14, 2010)

And you were just kidding about giving the dog avocado,right?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL!! but...e-w-w-w-w and Blech-ch-ch!!!


----------



## Isa (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww chloe is very cute  She is adorable.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 15, 2010)

Aww, what cuties! Nasty or not, they're adorable. Not to mention the dog- is she a wire-haired daschund?


----------



## HarleyK (Oct 19, 2010)

Hehe these pictures made me laugh


----------



## cdmay (Oct 19, 2010)

Tempest said:


> Aww, what cuties! Nasty or not, they're adorable. Not to mention the dog- is she a wire-haired daschund?



Yep, good guess. Most people don't realize that she is a wired haired daschund.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 19, 2010)

I think this is a cute thread and funny, even tho I am sure some folks are not happy with it. Can only imagine if we were talking turtles instead of iguanas, what comments we would be getting. So the freeze killed most of the adults and these are from eggs already safely laid and buried? Are folks trying to eliminate them now while they are young, before the wild population makes a strong come back?


----------



## Laura (Oct 19, 2010)

I think Id ad a touch of Salsa to that Iguac for a authentic look... HA!
I love Wire doxies.. totally different personalities then the smooths..


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 19, 2010)

Super cute post! I was laughing and laughing and then my son came in, I tried to explain it to him, and all he did was worry about the iguana, then he said he was never ever gonna eat guacamole again! Which made me laugh all over agian!! You guys are a hoot! Love it!!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 19, 2010)

hahaha great photos Carl!


----------



## cdmay (Oct 20, 2010)

Laura...oh, I agree. Our wire doxie is very different from our old smooth male who could be a real butthead. Even at age 12 Chloe is still as playful as could be but she has no doxie 'attitude'...






Jacqui...good question about the iguana population. Most of the adult animals died during the freeze but enough survived to repopulate. Some of the eggs that had been buried might have survived too although that is a long shot.
People down here have mixed feelings about the iguanas. Most everyone agrees that the little ones are cute---which they are...










...but when they grow to be 4 or 5 foot long monsters that chew up your garden, destroy your orchids and other ornamental plants and then poop everywhere, people get fed up. Plus, they are incredibly nasty once they get some size on them.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 20, 2010)

I can imagine how nasty they might get, I took in a rescue male many years ago that hated me and never let me forget it. Never could turn your back or let your attention waver from him.


----------

